# Non schooling territorial Tetras and Rose lines!



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

A little less than a month ago I was debating about adding Emporer or Congo Tetras to my 40 gal breeder tank. As fate would have it my LFS happend to have a dozen or so really nice sized Emporers at a decent price so I picked up 5 (2 males, 3 females). I also have also slowly acquired some Rose Line Sharks (I have 5) that are fairly nice sized (between 3 and 4 inches) in the hopes they would also start schooling around together.

All was well at first...I had a nice tight pack of Emporer Tetras schooling back and forth and my growing jungle of plants were growing away. My Roseline sharks were also hanging out together. All was well, but things didn't stay that way for long. One of my male Emporers has become VERY territorial. At least he doesn't discriminate...he hates everybody! He does a lot of chasing of Cherry Barbs, Roselines, and especially other Emporer Tetras. He hasn't torn anyone up yet but he claims about a quarter of the tank as his turf. He wont even let Otos into his turf to clean off the glass.

So the question is what is up? Is this spawning behavior, typical behavior or just unusual behavior and my bad luck? Emporer Tetras are really nice when they school together but not so much when they are hiding and one male is patrolling his turf. Is there any obvious things I can do (other than remove the dominant male...which is an option)

One of my Roselines also has this same behavior, but to a lesser degree. The largest Roseline does some chasing but it is generally other Roselines. I am not overly worried since they do school some of the time. Again I would like to hear from others if what I am seeing is typical for Roseline Sharks or if there is a simple remedy to make things a bit calmer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha I actually have this same experience as well with my emperor tetras (palmeri). The one male is always in the front of the tank (Where the food goes) and the rest wander around randomly. They are definitely not a great schooling fish, but they are pretty.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Knotty Bitz said:


> Haha I actually have this same experience as well with my emperor tetras (palmeri). The one male is always in the front of the tank (Where the food goes) and the rest wander around randomly. They are definitely not a great schooling fish, but they are pretty.


Well at least I know I am not alone...I had wanted to get a little larger schooling tetra in the tank so I gravitated toward either Congos or Emporers. My two males started sparring with each other this past weekend for territorial rights to the primo spot close to the location where the food generally arrives. Oh well, as you said they are nice just not a great choice if you want a schooling tetra like neons, cardinals or rummy nose

It's funny they actually all start schooling together just before they get fed. It's like they are performing for a treat. I have to tell them that my dog does better tricks for food!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Characins (tetras) and Cyprinids (barbs) are both well known as "schooling" fish because they will group together in the wild... remember when people see them in the wild, the fish obviously see them too. This is important to realize because schooling is a behavior used to reduce a predator's ability to catch a fish in the group. They perceive humans as a predator until they know better.

With that being said when the fish are frightened, they school. That is why schooling exists. Now, when the fish are not scared for their lives, they will not school. What you are seeing now is the normal behavior of the fish. 

Unfortunately, no one teaches anything about behavior in a LFS because the info has to be "dumbed down" in order to convey it as quickly as possible. But, yes, you're seeing the real behavior. This is a good thing- they are happy and obviously healthy. If you don't like it, I'd suggest getting a different type of fish. Or, if you want them to school, they will if they are scared. However, that sympathetic nervous system (fight or flight) response will take its toll and the fish won't live too long. Kids banging on the aquarium will work for this or adding a predator to the tank.

Whatever you choose, good luck.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Six said:


> Characins (tetras) and Cyprinids (barbs) are both well known as "schooling" fish because they will group together in the wild... remember when people see them in the wild, the fish obviously see them too. This is important to realize because schooling is a behavior used to reduce a predator's ability to catch a fish in the group. They perceive humans as a predator until they know better.
> 
> With that being said when the fish are frightened, they school. That is why schooling exists. Now, when the fish are not scared for their lives, they will not school. What you are seeing now is the normal behavior of the fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks Six...I had sort of realized what you described by observation. They were schooling just prior to feeding time, after a water change and for about a day after I added them to the tank.

I do love these tetras...I am keeping them despite there lack of schooling. Sadly I have had a sudden outbreak of Ich (I'll be posting a seperate thread for this) and one of my male Emporers was lost and my other male may also be lost. When this passes I plan to a couple Emporers to replace those that were lost.

Thanks again...


----------

